# SS report 2-6 below the dam



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Trapperjon and I quickly switched gears and headed for the dam this morning when I saw 3 gates were open. I had had enough of WRC.
The Horizon was hooked up and ready all we added was an extra anchor.
The shad Jon had cast netted two days ago went to good use.
We started fishing about 9:30.
We anchored both ends of the boat at the cable near the swift current seam and cast out down river with cut shad and one ounce sinkers. 
Letting the bait drift into holes by swinging around with the current.
It usually didn't take long before a rod would get hammered. The best way to hook up was to keep the rod in the holder until it was bent over double.
Shad heads were the best by far of the cut bait. The frisky blue cats would fight hard in the river current.
The blue cats were a good size and by 12:00 we had our limit of twenty.

We briefly fished for white bass with no luck, except for more blue cats hitting the jigs. 
The water was pretty muddy, but in a couple of days, should the gates stay open it will be great.

There were two other boats there, both long casting and one had three big stripers, around 30" big fat ones. The guy was very friendly and gave me a lure like he had been using, he said his personnel best striper there was twenty pounds.

The other long caster only had cat fish luck, but his cat fish were 6 to 8 pounds a piece for a while then the bite died down and they went to fishing down river for the smaller cats.

It was a lot fun catching fish below the dam again.

See you on the water.

SS


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

Nice work SS!


----------



## richk* (Jun 15, 2014)

good report loy


----------



## KevBow (Mar 18, 2011)

Glad someone is catching


----------



## texas_fishing (Aug 25, 2009)

WTG Loy. Would you be back with your long rods  too busy this wkend else I will see you there.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I have trip in the lake tomorrow or i would go ready for Stripers 
It should be great as long as three gates are open,


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

Good report and nice fish


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crappiecandy29 (Aug 20, 2008)

Good report SS.


----------



## dbullard (Feb 13, 2008)

Nice change up.


----------



## Dono (Mar 29, 2011)

nice report and some good blue cats


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

Thanks for the report SS those are some nice cats. I might have to give it a try in the next few days. You did not say if you tried fishing for some hard fighting river crappie. I always like it when they are biting below the dam.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Fishroadie we stopped off the end of the old ramp on the east side and I cast to that deep hole and crawled twin shad bodies back hoping for a white bass or a crappie. Neither came calling.
However the water back in the tube by the gate and wing walls looks great, much better than the river, but we did not fish it.


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Nice kitty cats SS!


----------



## Jimmy Blue (Nov 20, 2013)

Never fished below the dam.

What ramp is that I see with the dam in the background?


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Loy, did you see any construction activity on the east bank?


----------



## lonepinecountryclub (Jul 18, 2010)

You said you had enough of WRC. I'm guessing they're not biting?


----------



## Bass-Tracker (Dec 23, 2013)

shadslinger said:


> Fishroadie we stopped off the end of the old ramp on the east side and I cast to that deep hole and crawled twin shad bodies back hoping for a white bass or a crappie. Neither came calling.


I'm in for a Crappie trip if you take customers after them.

.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

WRC might have some fish, pretty sure white bass are there, but muddy water makes em hard to catch.
When I find the crappie I do take trips, but like to have them penned up so to speak before I do.

Jimmy Blue that's the East side ramp and the one to use.

Sunbeam there is some steel bulkhead not yet driven down that's new, cranes around it, and it's where it looks like the water will renter the river. 
Some new concrete there to support it too.


----------

